# Block Heater Location Bobcat A300



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

My A300 doesn't have a block heater so I picked one up at the dealer. The instructions show pic's of the locations where to install it on various models but the image for mine is nothing close to what I see when I'm looking at my engine. Can anyone tell me where this thing suppose to go? 

I don't know the year of my machine but I know it has a Deutz engine not a Kubota.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you still looking for help on this issue? I have an A300 ('06) model but it has a Kubota diesel (with a block heater). I had an A220 that was equipped with the Duetz power plant. I thought that Bobcat switched to the Kubotas when they came out with the 300. Are you sure you have a Duetz equipped A300? If you find you have a Kubota I can check mine to see the location. I know the plug is right by the dipstick but I'm not 100% sure if the heating element is there too. BTW my 300 starts fine with out the heater. On really cold mornings I will cycle the glow plugs 2x and this seems to work well. The Duetz, on the other hand, would not like to start on single digit temps. Even when using starter fluid.


----------

